# Trails beim Brombachsee



## flixx14 (13. August 2012)

hallo
wir fahren regelmäßig nach bayern in urlaub, genauer an den brombachsee
und da wollt ich fragen ob es da auch gute trails gibt die man auch als Amateur bezwingen kann


----------



## scratch_a (17. August 2012)

Hi,

diese Seite wirst du schon kennen, oder?
http://www.pleinfeld-am-brombachsee.de/sport-und-freizeit/mountain-biken.html
Vielleicht können Einheimische noch mehr dazu beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mic86 (12. Januar 2020)

Meldung eines Einheimischen 
Am Brombachsee gibt es echt ein paar geile Trails, die von einen anderen Einheimischen in den Wald gezaubert werden.
Schreib mich an, wenn du das nächste mal da bist!
MfG M


----------



## ragazza (12. Januar 2020)

flixx14 schrieb:


> hallo
> wir fahren regelmäßig nach bayern in urlaub, genauer an den brombachsee
> und da wollt ich fragen ob es da auch gute trails gibt die man auch als Amateur bezwingen kann


klar, du machst Urlaub im Paradies  . Die Trails am See haben halt wenig Höhenmeter, bei Weissenburg und Treuchtlingen (10-20km vom See entfernt) gehts dann schon anders zur Sache. Auf GPsies und Strava sind hunderte Touren hinterlegt. Ich kann dir auch gerne was schicken, bin dort schon gefahren als es den See noch nicht gab . Der Brombachsee liegt übrigens in Franken, Bayern geht anders


----------



## _fride (24. Februar 2020)

Pleinfeld gibt es einen angelegten Trail der echt Laune macht -> Flowig mit paar Sprüngen . Bin da öfters mal unterwegs. Treuchtlingen am Steinbruch sind 2 naturale Trails. Relativ steil, relativ steinig, macht aber Bock! 

Mich würden die Trails am Brombachsee aber auch mal interessieren. Kenne die gar nicht obwohl ich aus der Gegend bin ?

Also wenn es geht dann bitte gleich hier öffentlich rein hauen .


----------



## Milan0 (24. Februar 2020)

Hätte ich auch Interesse. Auch gern per PN, wenn es nicht öffentlich sein soll.
Stehen da öfters mit dem Wohnwagen


----------



## Mic86 (27. Februar 2020)

Sodala. Nächste Woche ist es soweit.
Ich hab Urlaub und endlich mal Zeit alles abzufahren. Muss morgen nur noch mein Baby zum Service bringen. Dann kannst nächste Woche losgehen?


----------



## SoerenBrueckner (3. Juli 2020)

Heud gehts bei mir los zum brombachsee


----------



## westre (16. Mai 2022)

Mic86 schrieb:


> Meldung eines Einheimischen
> Am Brombachsee gibt es echt ein paar geile Trails, die von einen anderen Einheimischen in den Wald gezaubert werden.
> Schreib mich an, wenn du das nächste mal da bist!
> MfG M


----------



## Raphael32 (23. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand nen Guide vor Ort braucht, dann kann sich derjenige bei mir melden. 

Gruß 
Raphael


----------



## Silver-Racer (8. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
gibt es denn eine Tour, die die Trails verbindet und die mir jemand für morgen schicken würde? Bin selbst aus Weißenburg und möchte gerne morgen mit meiner Frau eine schöne Trailtour mal abseits unserer bekannten Hometrails fahren, ich finde aber nichts im Netz, was auch annähernd interessant klingt.  
Grüße
Silver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. August 2022)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es denn eine Tour, die die Trails verbindet und die mir jemand für morgen schicken würde? Bin selbst aus Weißenburg und möchte gerne morgen mit meiner Frau eine schöne Trailtour mal abseits unserer bekannten Hometrails fahren, ich finde aber nichts im Netz, was auch annähernd interessant klingt.
> Grüße
> Silver


hab dir was geschickt, war zeitlich jetzt etwas knapp


----------



## Silver-Racer (8. August 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> hab dir was geschickt, war zeitlich jetzt etwas knapp


Großartig!  
ich danke Dir! Schau ich mir gleich an.


----------

